

Because soylent isn’t weird enough, the Internet wants you to chew your coffee - geoffwoo
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2015/08/21/lets-just-start-injecting-coffee/

======
bdm
I'm one of the creators of GO CUBES. I loved the point-counterpoint here.
Startups often toe the line between absurd & interesting, because that's where
innovation happens. Making nootropics as accessible as cup of coffee is no
small feat.

Curious to hear what people think!

